# zoe vitamins



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

has anyone tried or had any luck with soaking your p's food in zoe before giving it to them???? i would like to know if this has added any red color to your p's or if it is a waste of money. So far one p owner has told me that it is a good idea, but many believe that a p's diet is already high in protein and vitamins and zoe is not helpful.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Raw shrimp with the shell on is good for the coloration also-I have no experience with the above mentioned...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

in the sticky how to make $3 of shrimp feed your fish for a month the guy soaks the shrimp in ZOE. ive never used it personally.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

i wanna hear something from whom ever tried this.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I used Zoe for years before switching to Boyd's Vita Chem on a recommendation from DonH. If you feed your fish a strictly pure protein diet than imo they need a supplement.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I used Zoe for years before switching to Boyd's Vita Chem on a recommendation from DonH. If you feed your fish a strictly pure protein diet than imo they need a supplement.


sounds good, the zoe shouldnt affect the water conditions at all right??? do you recommend soaking the food in zoe before every feeding???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> I used Zoe for years before switching to Boyd's Vita Chem on a recommendation from DonH. If you feed your fish a strictly pure protein diet than imo they need a supplement.


sounds good, the zoe shouldnt affect the water conditions at all right??? do you recommend soaking the food in zoe before every feeding???
[/quote]
Wont affect the water at all. Soak the food in Zoe overnight in the fridge and feed the next day.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

i use a syringe to inject the food with Zoe just prior to feeding. i find this more effective and less wasteful than soaking the food.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> i use a syringe to inject the food with Zoe just prior to feeding. i find this more effective and less wasteful than soaking the food.


I LIKE THE IDEA OF INJECTING THE FOOD WITH ZOE, WHERE IS THE EASIEST PLACE TO BUY A SYRINGE??? THE PHARMACY????


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

I get my syringes online from drs. foster and smith.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...cfm?pcatid=1284


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i do that thing bs put up there exactly but i cant seem to find any damn suppliment anywhere not even at my LFS its rediculous...im going to the states this week though im gonna pick some up for sure... hey jerry how long does a bottle of that stuff last when your just adding a bit to the shirmp.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Trigga said:


> i do that thing bs put up there exactly but i cant seem to find any damn suppliment anywhere not even at my LFS its rediculous...im going to the states this week though im gonna pick some up for sure... hey jerry how long does a bottle of that stuff last when your just adding a bit to the shirmp.


I only feed my fish about once a week so even a small bottle lasts me about 6 months.


----------

